# No posting of replies in the classifieds?



## Rick (Jan 14, 2005)

I noticed that only mods/ admins can post replies in the classifieds. Just wondering why and if it is an option that can be turned on?


----------



## Leah (Jan 14, 2005)

We opted for disbling replies because its disruptive to have people posting "are these still available" for 6 mos into the future- there is an "email" button in each post that needs to be used instead.


----------

